# [SOLVED] Bład przy emerge syslog-ng amd64

## cabana

```
(chroot) livecd linux # emerge syslog-ng

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 11) sys-devel/flex-2.5.35

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * flex-2.5.35.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

 * Package:    sys-devel/flex-2.5.35

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: base-system@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib nls userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking flex-2.5.35.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/flex-2.5.35/work

 * Applying flex-2.5.34-isatty.patch ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying flex-2.5.33-pic.patch ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying flex-2.5.35-gcc44.patch ...                                                                       [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/flex-2.5.35/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/flex-2.5.35/work/flex-2.5.35 ...

 * econf: updating flex-2.5.35/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating flex-2.5.35/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --enable-nls

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for ld used by GCC... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for shared library run path origin... done

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for GNU gettext in libc... yes

checking whether to use NLS... yes

checking where the gettext function comes from... libc

checking for bison... no

checking for byacc... no

checking for flex... no

checking for lex... no

checking for yywrap in -lfl... no

checking for yywrap in -ll... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) gcc3

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for gawk... (cached) gawk

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for bison... bison

checking for help2man... help2man

checking for gm4... no

checking for gnum4... no

checking for m4... no

checking for GNU m4... no

configure: error: GNU M4 1.4 is required

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/flex-2.5.35/work/flex-2.5.35/config.log

 * ERROR: sys-devel/flex-2.5.35 failed (compile phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2470:  Called econf '--enable-nls'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-devel/flex-2.5.35',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-devel/flex-2.5.35'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/flex-2.5.35/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/flex-2.5.35/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/flex-2.5.35/work/flex-2.5.35'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/flex-2.5.35, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/flex-2.5.35/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-devel/flex-2.5.35:

 * ERROR: sys-devel/flex-2.5.35 failed (compile phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2470:  Called econf '--enable-nls'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-devel/flex-2.5.35',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-devel/flex-2.5.35'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/flex-2.5.35/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/flex-2.5.35/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/flex-2.5.35/work/flex-2.5.35'

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Nie wiem co począć w tym wypadku, proszę Was o pomoc.

Pozdrawiam.

Edit

Użyłem innego sysloga  :Wink: 

----------

